# Tires & Mods



## bhntr (Feb 13, 2001)

What kind of tires are you running? do you think think there's such a thing as to much traction and has anybody ran some of the 26 or 27" tires? also has anyone tried one of these power kits that rejets your carb for more power and do you think it was worth it?


----------

